# Bubble tea



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Has anyone tried making bubble tea at home and know where you can buy any safe ingredients from ?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Anyone ?


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

I will ask my daughter when I speak to her tomorrow, she is a bit of a tea aficionado


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

I've never made it at home but had some the last time I was down in London and found it bloody horrible!

synthetic balls that stay in your stomach for days and days


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've never had it so googling came across this, rather odd video:


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jlarkin said:


> I've never had it so googling came across this, rather odd video:


RATHER ODD ! thats understatement of the year : 1.53 in "i dont know what came over me" Id imagine it was the bubble tea after you fellated it


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

That's just wrong


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I tried this recently, winter melon juice with strawberry balls - turns out winter melon isn't a melon though, it's like a foosty courgette. Rank.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> I tried this recently, winter melon juice with strawberry balls - turns out winter melon isn't a melon though, it's like a foosty courgette. Rank.


Sounds disgusting..


----------



## Okigen (Aug 22, 2015)

I used to make it quite often. You need some very strong black tea to make it through the milk (Dont think Earl Grey can make it...) Then sugar plus fresh milk or condensed milk plus hot water. Then ice. (This is a cold drink and will taste aweful without ice).

It is actually easier to use condensed milk than normal milk as it is already sweetened. Many people think it is gross, but it's all about finding the right balance. My opinion is the recipe doesnt matter as long as the final taste is good.

You can buy any syrup/flavours to add in as you like - I sometimes add matcha. Raw Tapioca pearls can be found in Chinatown/ebay - just boil for 15 mins. They are from unknown sources so to be safe you may want to do it at home. The powder is fairly common I think. Will search for it tomorrow.

The best milk tea I ever taste is made very differently. Apparently they have something which looks a lot like an espresso machine to extract tea, then mix it with properly frothed milk and heatened sugar. I may try to see if my Classic can do it







(But fairly sure no shop in the UK makes it this way).


----------



## Lefteye (Dec 30, 2014)

That video was plain wrong!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I must be lucky! Newcastle has its own authentic place! I promise to go. AM going into town next Friday

http://www.bubble-cha.com/drinks.html


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> I must be lucky! Newcastle has its own authentic place! I promise to go. AM going into town next Friday
> 
> http://www.bubble-cha.com/drinks.html


Judging by the vid, I wouldn't be surprised if it were full of lasses straight off Geordie Shore... I'd take a sick bag lol


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Liam still unsure what it is! It looks like it has tapioca pearls or something similar in it....try anything once!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

dfk41 said:


> Liam still unsure what it is! It looks like it has tapioca pearls or something similar in it....try anything once!


I googled it the other day, and I think you're right.. School dinners in a drink


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Has anyone tried making bubble tea at home and know where you can buy any safe ingredients from ?


If you've got a decent Chinese supermarket nearby they may well have all the ingredients necessary, whenever I go to Thailand I get this immediately after getting through customs!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

the area it is in is China Town, where all the restaurants and supermarkets are, so it will be authentic I think


----------



## carper2k (Jul 1, 2013)

I think cream supplies sells this


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Yes just looked at cream supplies and they do , just realised there is loads of this on eBay DOH!


----------

